# Studio Sculpt Foundation (UK)



## smoothie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello All,

Just saw a pic of studio sculpt in glamour magazine. It said (I think) it would cost £22.08.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

I really liked this foundation. My skin is basically normal to dry cheeks with a slightly shiny t-zone. I normally use studio fix fluid which is a bit drying for me sometimes however this stuff left my face glowing and it wasn't heavy either.

One of the artists applied it on me using I think the #190 brush and it still looked good by the end of the day. I may buy it when I run out of SFF.


----------



## speedygirl247 (Mar 1, 2009)

I got it and I am converted!,  the fluid is quite drying.  The new concealer was good too.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 14, 2009)

I got it and love, love, love it!

I have normal to dry skin and the gel-based texture of the Sudio Sculpt Foundation is great! And not too heavy at all! Set it with a MSF natural and it will last all day!!!

Two thumbs up!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 14, 2009)

I know it breaks a lot of people out, but I love it.  I alternate between Studio Sculpt and Studio Fix Fluid, and I find that Sculpt gives a much nicer finish, I'm in LOVE


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

this is my fave foundation it gives me such a nice finish and its the exact shade match for me


----------



## 5ellenahc (May 18, 2011)

this is my second day using this foundation. oddly enough even though it's mostly recommended for dry skin types this gives a really good finish on my combo/oily skin all day than my previous foundation mac pro longwear. which is really strange with the pro longwear i look like a grease ball but with this i don't...strange


----------

